# Always women scamming



## Rainydays (Sep 13, 2013)

Can anyone help me here, I will be coming to the PI in three weeks and looking for a place to live. Am looking for a gated community that is close to medical facilities and expats. Another problem I seem to be running into is the amount of scamming that is going on in the dating sites I have used, ( ******* ) ever time I think am getting close to finding the right one the question always come up about wanting money, for a private Internet connection, sick mother, for schooling, lost job, medical, need this need that. Where can I find a great gal that is not scamming?


Capt USN retired


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

A lot depends on your budget on where you want to end up. I would look to rent for your first months to a year and make your decision afterwards. If you want stateside security and quality you will not find it 100%. The Subic Freeport (former base) is about the closest that I have found but it is not cheap. Short term leases average from $600-1000/mo for houses. Very few apartments and transportation is a must. On the plus side, it's very relaxed, plenty of expats and things to do, safe, reliable power, internet and water.

If you look elsewhere you will have to deal with brownouts, trikes, jeepneys, poor (if any) water pressure, theft and all sorts of other adventures. I have been across the whole archipelago and love it to death but will reside in the Subic Freeport (lived in Mindanao and Manila previously).

Your best bet is to wait until you are here before you start looking for that gem of a woman. Most online women are scamming and it's not worth the effort. The best ones are word of mouth. That is how I found mine  

There is no shortage of women here in the PI. It's just a matter of sifting thru them until you find the right one FOR YOU. I would not be in a hurry and take your time. Many pick up with the first one that shows interest and rue the day.

So come on over, stay on a tourist visa (keep doing extensions) and enjoy what life has to offer. If after 6 months to a year you think that you are ready to commit, go for it. It took me about 2 years for the rose colored glasses to wear off..


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Search for independent women who has a career, a life, and is wanting an relationship. Don't come expecting to be prince charming and give her all she wants. If you spoil her tooooo much she will get use to it and continue to expect you to hand her money. Some women like that sense of entitlement and love through shopping when they are off work. Believe me Anne is a shopper but she is very independent loving woman. It all comes down to how she is raised.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree fully with Jon1 and Jdavis10, it is not easy finding an honest, frugal and independent Filipina. Much of any relationship is a matter of trust and this trust works both ways 100%. You also have to look at who she is, where she is from, her family background, etc. It will take time to find this person but she is out that and waiting for you. It is important that she is educated and has a job as well as a computer and Internet connection. Just be very careful when they start asking money for 'her' family.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

On the internet we see what we want to see not the real person. Jon1 gave you some very good advise, wait till you come here to find the right person to be with. You will not have any problem finding her here! When I first arrived in the Philippines to stay I spent my first year in a hotel. I received a 50% discount from their monthly rate. I had fast internet, my VoIP with a US number. I had no contract and my things were secured so I was free to travel which I did many times. I did go to Leyte, Samar, all over Cebu Island and Davao. I would not seek a Manila, Subic or Angeles woman. I really like Davao for that. Met the girls family, they will greatly affect you life here! Do not live near her family!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Great subject guys. At the same time it is one that can go the wrong direction easily. I'll reopen the thread and ask that ya take a look again at the forum rules and stay within guidelines as you continue posting in the thread.


Thanks op2:*


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> *Yep I understand. Problem with this topic is that it tends to head into sexist territory quickly. So that's why the cautionary note...*


I just read your post so yes, I understand. Most of the places I visited friends that was married to a local lived. In the province I always spoke to the children and the aged ignoring any attractive women. My first reason for my trip was to see more and know more about the people and country I was going to live in. it is always a bad idea to develop a relationship since everyone would know!


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

just got back from Philippines on Sept 12th. I did not stay in Manila. I stayed with my fiancee in the province ( Cordon Isabella ). They are not rich, they live up in the mountain and work in the rice field. They cook with firewood. At first her parents were very worried about me adopting their way of living. I ate what they ate (never complained about the food), I showered the way they showered with running water coming out of pvc pipe. I slept on the home made bamboo bed with mattress. I used the cr (comfort room) on the side of the hill. They were very impressed with the way I adopted their way of living. No cars, just motor bike and trikes. I didn't acted like I was from 1st class country. My experience of living the way native way of life was great. My soon to be in laws treated me great. I cant wait to go back again...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jusyice, how long did you stay in the Provence?


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> Jusyice, how long did you stay in the Provence?


I stayed little over 2 weeks...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

justice said:


> I stayed little over 2 weeks...


Justin you are more tolerant than I am. I love the provinces but one week is the most I can take!


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> Justin you are more tolerant than I am. I love the provinces but one week is the most I can take!


being formal infantry solider, it wasnt too bad lolz.. its me !!! hahaha...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

justice said:


> being formal infantry solider, it wasnt too bad lolz.. its me !!! hahaha...


I have to agree. I lived in the jungles of Masbate province for three years in a nipa hut almost like the one in the photo. Fantastic way to live once ya get use to it. Easier and more simple than in towns or cities-and for me, never boring.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Independent women*



Rainydays said:


> Can anyone help me here, I will be coming to the PI in three weeks and looking for a place to live. Am looking for a gated community that is close to medical facilities and expats. Another problem I seem to be running into is the amount of scamming that is going on in the dating sites I have used, ( ******* ) ever time I think am getting close to finding the right one the question always come up about wanting money, for a private Internet connection, sick mother, for schooling, lost job, medical, need this need that. Where can I find a great gal that is not scamming?
> 
> 
> Capt USN retired



Welcome Rainydays... I think soon to be sunny days happening for you.

I agree with JDavis find an independent women with a career and she keeps busy otherwise it can turn into a prison with a wife that has nothing to do but drive you nuts, if the lady has her own job she won't be tugging so much on your wallet, also family members that are working or professionals a big plus, hang out near colleges or ?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

An American friend of mine married a pinay friend of mine that lived on a small island off Catbalogan, Samar. I visited Catbalogan and the island several times. On the island CR was the woods and one took a bath in the river! There was no electricity but one of their daughter’s husband was an engineer that wired their nipa and provided a generator. Before that daughter moved to the USA she rented a big boat and gave her family all her fancy appliances. In the mist of all that poverty was a big screen TV set no reception but lots of DVDs! I did love my time there but one week was all I could take!


----------

